# Rod Caddies



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

I met this guy in Bay City in the rain this weekend and bought a wall mount model of the Nitro Texas Slam. Looking forward to seeing him again in a couple of weeks to get a rod caddy. Prince Pro Inc. on FB


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful...love the flounder!


----------

